# Cattleya lueddemanniana ‘sarita’.



## monocotman (Mar 17, 2020)

This is originally a wild collected clone although this must have been some time ago as it is now present in collections in South America, the USA and Europe.
Much work is now being done to develop these dark flowered forms of lueddemanniana and there are now plants with much fuller form around.
However this is still a lovely thing with a super scent. It’s a first flowering for me of a division I bought from Germany about 15 months ago. It grew well last year and produced three new leads across the year.
It has now pushed out two large blooms, both just over 6 inches across. The scent fills the room.
I grow this right up against the glass in a south facing window in the UK and find that this light intensity is enough to induce flowers in this ‘light hog’ of a species, even in our damp maritime climate.





David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow congrats to bloom in UK lighting!


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2020)

I'd give that beauty a 10 on the floof scale...very fancy.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 18, 2020)

Paradoxically these seem to be easier to bloom indoors than a greenhouse. If it was growing in a UK greenhouse there would need to be plenty of insulation, probably bubble wrap. This would cut the light levels and mean the plant wouldn’t flower unless you had some excellent winter lighting.
Conversely, indoors with double glazed windows, there is no need for insulation and so light levels are much higher and they flower. I have two other very similar clones ( ‘Cesar Fernandez’ and ‘dark’) and they are also both in bud.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2020)

that is beautiful


----------



## monocotman (Mar 18, 2020)

A better photo taken outside just one.
It’s my new favourite orchid. You can keep all the hybrid catts. When species are as lovely as this who needs them?



David


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 18, 2020)

I bought a lueddemanniana 2 weeks ago...but, I must admit, it was because of the intoxicating scent! It was ‘Hayde’ AM/SVCN x Sian #2. Plant I bought was not in bloom, next year hopefully, I hope it looks as good as yours. Duck


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 20, 2020)

monocotman said:


> A better photo taken outside just one.
> It’s my new favourite orchid. You can keep all the hybrid catts. When species are as lovely as this who needs them?
> View attachment 18721
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## troy (Mar 24, 2020)

So beautiful!! Excellent!!


----------



## Stone (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow that's a special one.


----------



## KateL (Mar 27, 2020)

Love it! Unbelievably good shape and deep colors. David, you have an amazing collection of plants.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 30, 2020)

It's gorgeous, David!

If just the plants didn't grow so big, I would love to have one grace my windowsill, too! Though, to have room for the multifloral Paphs, I'll have to stick to small and miniature Catts!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 30, 2020)

Many lueddemannianas do not get big. They’re probably one of the smallest growing unifoliates. This one has a bulb about 15 cm high and is quite thin. Most of them only have a couple of flowers on a spike because of that,
David


----------



## setaylien (Mar 31, 2020)

monocotman said:


> A better photo taken outside just one.
> It’s my new favourite orchid. You can keep all the hybrid catts. When species are as lovely as this who needs them?
> View attachment 18721
> 
> ...


I agree with your comment, David. More work needs to be done improving species rather than focussing exclusively on hybrids.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 1, 2020)

This is happening with lueddemanniana. there are some amazing clones it in South America. They crossed the larger flowered pale forms with the smaller dark forms to produce some amazing first generation clones.
Armando Mantelli In Florida has some lovely stuff,
David


----------

